# Zoom Baits on Sale at BPS On-Line



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Looks like BPS On-line has Zoom soft plastics on sale for 25% off. Great deal for those of us who love Zoom baits. 

KsB:thumbup:


----------

